# Country for which PCC is required



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Expats,

Please help , I have applied for Australia and now I would like to get my PCC done from India (Delhi). In the PCC form there is a question "Country for which PCC is required" what should I fill in the reply "undivided India" or "Australia" ?

I tried searching this forum and found some used "Undivided India" where as some used "Undivided India" , hence confused.

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

bliss said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Please help , I have applied for Australia and now I would like to get my PCC done from India (Delhi). In the PCC form there is a question "Country for which PCC is required" what should I fill in the reply "undivided India" or "Australia" ?
> 
> ...


buddy, it is of course Australia as we need to submit this to DIBP, Australia.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> buddy, it is of course Australia as we need to submit this to DIBP, Australia.


Thanks for clearing the doubt .


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

bliss said:


> Thanks for clearing the doubt .


Got my PCC today and just confirming that yes we need to select the country as "Australia"


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

bliss said:


> Got my PCC today and just confirming that yes we need to select the country as "Australia"


Destination should be selected.....congrats bro!!!
Amit


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi, 

Please could you help regarding PCC?

I am aware that PCC needs done from country where I have lived last 10 years. Now, in my case, it's a mix of UK and India. Comparatively more in India but last 2+ years living in UK.

1. Please could you confirm if I need to get PCC from India and UK both?
2. Is PCC is a manual process or I can apply online? In case manual, whom should I contact for PCC?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## sumitn (Mar 8, 2014)

You will need from both UK & india.

Link for applying for India PCC - Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project

Since you are currently in UK, you may need help from Indian consulate over there or VFS -http://www.mea.gov.in/police-clearance-certificate.htm

Check in some other group with experienced members.




Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you help regarding PCC?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

sumitn said:


> You will need from both UK & india.
> 
> Link for applying for India PCC - Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project
> 
> ...



Thanks Sumit.

Please can someone tell me 

1. Link to apply PCC in UK or whom should I contact for this?
2. For Indian PCC, in addition to online application do I need to contact Indian Embassy in UK or VFS?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## don0786 (Aug 26, 2016)

Here we go mate:

Link for securing a PCC from UK govt for your stay in the UK
https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx 

link for India PCC, applying from UK

India Visa Information - UK - Counsular Services - Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)

good luck mate


----------

